# Chinaberry Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a chinaberry bowl from my Mike Smith wood stash. It is 9" X 3 1/2". It was finished with waterlox. I did a little embellishment on the outside which my wife likes a lot because she said you can pick the bowl up easily.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

How was the chinaberry to work with?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I like chinaberry and have turned several pieces of it. It is of the mahogany family. When dry you need you tools sharp. It gets pretty hard when dry.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Another outstanding project, very well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I had decided on some flat work Bernie but this latest bowl of yours has made me decide to get back on the lathe next week.


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice Bernie. Where in the world does one get his hands on a chunk of chinaberry? 
I've never even heard of the stuff.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry and Mark. Bout time you got back to the lathe Harry. I am getting lonesome here as I don't see much being posted these days.

Mark I got this wood from a gentleman in North Carolina. A friend of mine in Texas says it grows down there like a weed. It I think from the mahogany family and turns nicely when green but gets pretty hard when dry. Sharp tools are in order.


----------

